# Problemas con STK-4192II



## panama1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Saludos amigos foreros , de construyasuvideorockola.com  ensamble este amplificador STK-4192II y estuvo en un bar en una videorockola por casi 5 meses pero note que el canal  izquierdo el volumen esta mas bajo digamos un 40 % menos que el canal derecho , le cambie el potenciometro de volumen 2 veces pensando que era eso , le cambie el trafo y tampoco , inverti los cables de las salidas pensando que podia ser los conectores de salida con mal contacto ,el no suena distorcionado lo unico que  ese canal esta mas bajo el volumen y no quiero sacar resistencias y condensadores para saber cual esta averiado , alli envio el esquema para que me asesoren que revisar primero , salu2.


----------



## xavirom (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola, antes que nada, siempre funcionó así?, si es así, suponiendo que el STK esté en buenas condiciones, revisá bien las resistencias de realimentación, en le datasheet del STK están explicados las funciones de cada componente, probablemente tengas alguna diferencia entre ambos canales por eso la diferencia de volumen entre canales. Si el problema surgiò ahora,me inclino a pensar que podrìa estar mal el STK.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

xavirom dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada, siempre funcionó así?, si es así, suponiendo que el STK esté en buenas condiciones, revisá bien las resistencias de realimentación, en le datasheet del STK están explicados las funciones de cada componente, probablemente tengas alguna diferencia entre ambos canales por eso la diferencia de volumen entre canales. Si el problema surgiò ahora,me inclino a pensar que podrìa estar mal el STK.


 

Hola , los dos canales tenian el mismo nivel de volumen , hace 5 meses lo ensamble y ahora da ese problema , no creo que sea el integrado porque el sonido sale limpio y con nitides , revisare las resistencias con calma , salu2.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 28, 2009)

hola panama1974, verificaste el capacitor electrolitico de 2.2microfaradios, que va ala entrada de la terminal 1 0 18 del c.i, porque no se que canal tienes el bajo volumen, podes intercambiarlos, y nos comentas.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

jorge morales dijo:


> hola panama1974, verificaste el capacitor electrolitico de 2.2microfaradios, que va ala entrada de la terminal 1 0 18 del c.i, porque no se que canal tienes el bajo volumen, podes intercambiarlos, y nos comentas.


 
Hola , es el canal izquierdo , fijate que cuando ensamble ese amplificador no trabajaba y era ese mismo condensador de 2.2 mf que vino defectuoso , orita compre las recistencias pero verificare ese condensador , esos chinos venden basura , ahora estoy comprando en una electronica de panameños que venden mejor marca y ensamble un tda2050 y alli esos integrados solo me costaron 2 dolares con 50 centavos cada uno y los condensadores  la mayoria son marca rubycom , mañana les comentare, salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

Era una resistencia de 56 kilo homio que esta alado del condensador  de 2.2 mf 100 voltios del lado izquierdo , el volumen se nivelo en un 90 % , debe haber otra resistencia por alli averiada , mañana revisare con calma ,gracias a todos , salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 1, 2009)

panama1974 dijo:


> Era una resistencia de 56 kilo homio que esta alado del condensador  de 2.2 mf 100 voltios del lado izquierdo , el volumen se nivelo en un 90 % , debe haber otra resistencia por alli averiada , mañana revisare con calma ,gracias a todos , salu2.





Hay 2 resistencias de 560 ohm una marcaba 75  y la otra 71 , las remplace  y listo , hasta  se elevo mas el volumen y  quedaron parejos los 2 canales , gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ser (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola muchachos quisiera saber si alguien intento armar el ampli con este  integrado(stk4192ii)pero con su circuito de proteccion, apagado termico y mute?
Ya que en el datasheet hay algunos componentes que no se encuentran en las tiendas electronicas. 
POR EJEMPLO:
1)si miran en la etapa de proteccion se encuentran dos capacitores no se si de ceramica o poliester con un valor de 0.027microfaradios? O es que tengo que jugar con los capacitores para hallar ese valor(serie-paralelo).
2)otro es que no indican los watts de las resistencias.
3)el valor del posistor.  
4)supongo que el circuito de mute se activa al rebajar el volumen.
5)cuantos amperios nesecito en el trafo suponiendo que usare 42 + 42 vcd.

Tambien les dejo el datasheet del integrado, lo que intento armar esta en la pagina 7.

Agradesco de antemano sus respuestas....


----------



## samigoro (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola muchachos quisiera saber si alguien intento armar el ampli con este  integrado(stk4192ii)pero con su circuito de proteccion, apagado termico y mute?


*En el instituto un estudiante monto solo el pcb del ampli, funciona de lujo, muy buena potencia y calidad de audio.*



> Ya que en el datasheet hay algunos componentes que no se encuentran en las tiendas electronicas.
> POR EJEMPLO:
> 1)si miran en la etapa de proteccion se encuentran dos capacitores no se si de ceramica o poliester con un valor de 0.027microfaradios? O es que tengo que jugar con los capacitores para hallar ese valor(serie-paralelo)
> 
> ...


 *Los puedes utilzar de 1/2W, aparecen en el esquema*.

5)cuantos amperios nesecito en el trafo suponiendo que usare 42 + 42 vcd.





> *Nosotros solo utilizamos un trafo de 18V + 18V, la dc era de +-25V por 4A. mayor tension dañaba nuestro amplificador.*


Tambien les dejo el datasheet del integrado, lo que intento armar esta en la pagina 7.





> *Nosostros montamos el de la pagina 3.*
> 
> 
> Saludos.-


----------

